# Curly Maple Cane



## RogerC (Dec 17, 2018)

Here's a cane made from a nice piece of curly Maple and dyed, the tip is stainless steel purchased from Lee Valley Tools.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 11


----------



## TimR (Dec 17, 2018)

That sir, is a work of art. Can almost feel how that curve hits the thumb and index finger crook. The shape reminds me of some of the older well crafted handsaws. Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 17, 2018)

Awesome stuff Rodger. You staining and wood work is tops.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 17, 2018)

Just a piece of art, well done! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 17, 2018)

Impressive. Great carving on a wood that's not easily carved with all the grain direction changes. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 17, 2018)

Museum quality! Perfection! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 17, 2018)

Outstanding wood and use of it. I do not really like colored wood but this is beautiful.


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 17, 2018)

That's phenomenal!!!

If you don't mind, I'd love to hear a bit about transitioning the stain colors and top coat. It's beautiful!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 17, 2018)

Absolutely amazing and beautiful! Very nice job sir!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 17, 2018)

WOW man. What they all said. Well maybe not @Mike1950 . I like the color changes. Fantastic job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 17, 2018)

Gorgeous! Almost makes me want to develop a limp!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RogerC (Dec 18, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Outstanding wood and use of it. I do not really like colored wood but this is beautiful.


Thanks, I debated using dye on this one but I figured due to it being one piece (rather than different woods) it might be boring. That said I like the way the fade turned out but thanks for the honest critique.


----------



## RogerC (Dec 18, 2018)

Steve in VA said:


> That's phenomenal!!!
> 
> If you don't mind, I'd love to hear a bit about transitioning the stain colors and top coat. It's beautiful!


 Thanks Steve for the dye I mixed three colors yellow, orange and red from a powder then dyed about 70% yellow then used the red and finally the orange blending the two into the orange. I used old T-shirt pieces to apply the dye just have a few spare squares of T-shirt and some clean water close by to absorb if it's too dark in spots and to wipe the excess color off. Oh and I previously used a watered down black on the lower/red portion let dry and sanded with 220, 320 and 400 which helps pop the figure I didn't use it on the yellow portion as I wanted it as yellow as possible.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The100road (Dec 18, 2018)

Whow


----------



## pinky (Dec 18, 2018)

WOW!!!


----------



## JoshfromPA (Apr 27, 2019)

Amazing work. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Bob Ireland (Apr 28, 2019)

That is impressive. Should really work in beating those pesky kids away


----------



## Rocking RP (Apr 28, 2019)

That is awesome


----------

